# Besoin d'aide pour la synchronisation des jeux!!!!



## chloe2308 (6 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour à tous,
J'aimerai ajouter des jeux sur mon ipod nano (dernière génération) pour cela j'ai télécharger des applications (gratuites: crazy penguin...) dans itunes. elles sont donc désormais présentes dans ma bibliothèque (dans applications). Par la suite, j'ai connecté mon ipod au mac afin de faire la synchronisation, je précise que j'ai coché toutes les cases synchronisation (dont celle des jeux), (ce que j'ai ensuite appliqué). Itunes me marque que la synchronisation a réussie, cependant je ne trouve pas les jeux dans mon ipod. Aidez-moi s'il vous plait.
Merci d'avance


----------



## r e m y (6 Janvier 2009)

Tu es sûr que tu as téléchargé des jeux pour iPOD nano?

j'ai l'impression que ce sont des jeux pour iPOD Touch et iPhone que tu as téléchargé


----------



## chloe2308 (6 Janvier 2009)

il semble que tu as raison...
mince
merci de l'info quand même


----------



## chloe2308 (6 Janvier 2009)

aucun jeu gratuit n'est compatible avec l'ipod nano?


----------



## r e m y (6 Janvier 2009)

Sur l'iTunes Store il y a un lien vers les jeux destinés aux iPOD à molette cliquable, lien noté "Jeux IPOD" (et je ne crois pas qu'il y en ait de gratuits...)

et un autre pour accéder à l'apStore sur lequel on trouve les applications pour iPOD Touch et iPhone


----------



## chloe2308 (6 Janvier 2009)

merci
mais en fait j'aimerai trouver des jeux gratuits,
tu ne sais pas où en trouver par hasard?


----------



## xavier25 (6 Janvier 2009)

Il n'y en a pas. Les jeux pour iPod sont peu nombreux et sont réalisés sur le modèle des consoles de jeux classiques : un éditeur paie des royalities à apple et reçoit un kit de developpement spécifique non public.

L'app store c'est pas la même histoire, c'est beaucoup plus ouvert, tout le monde ou presque peut proposer des applications, payantes, gratuites etc... 

Si tu veux écouter de la musique et te divertir un peu, prend un ipod normal mais si tu veux une console de jeux, alors il te faut un ipod touch ou un iphone.


----------

